# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Phòng vé của Air Mekong

## thietht

*1. Phòng vé của Air Mekong*

*Phòng vé Hà Nội:*
Tầng 2, Tòa nhà Syrena
51 Xuân Diệu, Quận Tây Hồ

Điện thoại: 04-37186 399
Fax: 04-37186 499 hoặc 04-37 186 606
Giờ mở cửa Phòng vé : 
Từ 7h đến 20h thứ 2 đến thứ 6 hàng tuần
Từ 9h đến 18h thứ 7 và chủ nhật hàng tuần

*Phòng vé Tp Hồ Chí Minh:* 
Tầng trệt, Tòa nhà Centre Point
106 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, Phường 8
Quận Phú Nhuận 
Điện thoại: 08-38 463 999 hoặc 08-3 999 0081
Fax: 08 3 999 0080 
Email: PhongveHCM@airmekong.com.vn
Hotline hỗ trợ đại lý: 093 891 5388
Hình thức nhận yêu cầu: Gọi điện hoặc gửi tin nhắn (chỉ áp dụng cho các số điện thoại có đăng ký với Hãng)
Giờ mở cửa Phòng vé: 
Từ 7h00 đến 20h00 thứ 2 đến thứ 7 hàng tuần
Từ 7h00 đến 17h00 chủ nhật hàng tuần

*Phòng vé Vinh*
Lô 6, 14 Quang Trung, TP. Vinh, Nghệ An
ĐT: 038.8696199/ 038.8696188

*Phòng vé Quy Nhơn *  
Số 148 Phan bội Châu, Tp Quy Nhơn
ĐT: 056 382 6878- 79
Fax:056 382 8787
Email: phongveUIH@airmekong.com.vn
Giờ mở cửa phòng vé: 
Sáng:7h00 - 12h00
Chiều: 13h00 - 18h00
(Chiều Chủ Nhật: 13h00 - 17h00)

*2. Quầy vé giờ chót Air Mekong*

*Sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài* 
•	Địa chỉ: Nhà ga T1, tầng 2, sảnh B, Ga đi Quốc Nội
Huyện Sóc Sơn, Hà Nội
•	Tel: 04.66817571
•	Fax: 04.35844358
•	Hotline:0982737070

*Sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất* 
•	Địa chỉ: Ga đi Quốc Nội 
•	Tel : 08.38489938
•	Fax: 08.35470724
•	Hotline: 0903339835

*Cảng Hàng không Phù Cát*
• Địa chỉ: xã Cát Tân, huyện Phù Cát, tỉnh Bình Định
•	Tel: 056362 9986

*Sân bay Quốc tế Liên Khương (Đà Lạt)* 
•	Địa chỉ: Tầng 1, Ga đi Quốc Nội
Quốc lộ 20, Khu Phố 4, Thị Trấn Liên Nghĩa, Huyện Đức Trọng, Tỉnh Lâm Đồng 
•	Tel: 063.3652838
•	Fax 063.3652838
•	Hotline:0918490832

*Cảng hàng không Pleiku* 
•	Địa chỉ: Đường 17/3, Phường Thống Nhất, Thành phố Pleiku, Tỉnh Gia Lai
•	Tel: 059.3825097
•	Hotline: 0976489596

*Cảng hàng không Buôn Mê Thuột* 
•	Địa chỉ: Km7, Quốc Lộ 27, Thành Phố Buôn Mê Thuột, Tỉnh Đắc Lắc 
•	Tel VP:	0500.3831919
•	Fax:	0500.3831818
•	Hotline: 0907777158

*Cảng hàng không Phú Quốc* 
•	Địa chỉ: Số 111 Nguyễn Trung Trực, khu phố 4,Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc, Tỉnh Kiên Giang 
•	Tel: 077.3985589
•	Hotline: 0985210274

*Cảng hàng không Côn Đảo* 
•	Địa chỉ: Khu 1, Cỏ Ống, Huyện Côn Đảo, Tỉnh Bà Rịa VũngTàu 
•	Tel: 064.3831794
•	Hotline: 0903724166

----------

